# anyone tried this jig by ampeater?



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

did anyone ever try this jig by ampeater? I don't have a band saw but I have a router-I have a problem figuring out how this works

http://lumberjocks.com/Ampeater/blog/9647


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I made a similar version to do very small pieces for my Spiral end mallet.
I hadn't seen ampeaters, but I think they somewhat alike.
I did a blog to show how mine works. Hope this helps.

http://lumberjocks.com/KentS/blog/10531


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks kent…I'll try this on the weekend


----------

